# Transport info?



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Is there a place here for information for people who don't know how to get an urgent dog transported from a kill shelter to their state? Thanks!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=53&page=1


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I noticed the transport info for people to help rescues, but wasn't sure if they helped individuals, or how to get a transport done if it was needed. Thanks.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That generally people use a paid transport for I think-it's hard to coordinate transports on your own, and people don't like to send dogs from shelters to individuals without doing all the screening-and that is lots of times difficult to coordinate. 

I don't know if I answered your question in any way!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

I have seen paid transport sites. I don't know anyone who has used one.

The shelters want to make sure the dogs go to good homes too. 

I can't even imagine coordinating a transport! I have so much respect for those who do rescue.

I guess I was just thinking out loud. thanks.


----------

